# Applet in die HTML-Datei einbinden



## Guest (28. Nov 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hab bisher schön einen Applet programmiert und in der Entwicklungsumgebung ausgeführt. Nun möchte ich das Applet in einer HTML-Datei einbinden und mit einem Browser hochladen, soviel ich informiert bin, ist kein Problem, man solle nur eine HTML-Datei anlegen und Referenz auf die Quelle reinschreiben. Da fing mein Problem an. Ich hab nun Pfafangebenprobleme, der Browser findet die Klass-Datei nur dann wenn sie sich im gleichen Verzeichnis oder einer untergeordneten Ordner befindet und man es relativ angibt. Ich hab gelesen, dass man absoluten Pfad angeben kann, aber bei mir ging es irgendwie nicht.


Könnte mit jemand vllt eine Antwort geben?


Gruss
Suvd


----------



## me.toString (1. Dez 2003)

wieso willst du denn 'nen absoluten Pfad angeben ?


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2003)

Weil sich meine CLASS datei in einem Package befindet und in diesem Fall wird sie nicht gefunden, daher dachte ich, dass ich mal mit dem absoluten Pfad ausprobiere. 

Also der Struktur sieht so aus. Ich habe meinen project-Ordner in htdocs ordner reinkopiert. In dem project-Ordner befindet sich der package-Ordner. Und da drin ist die CLASS Datei. Und wenn ich das Applet hochladen will, meint er immer "wrongname: packagename/CLASSDateiname". Wenn ich die CLASS Datei in meinem project-Ordner ablege, dann findet er es, aber ich hätte gern dass das dateisystem erhalten bleibt.


----------



## javacooperation (4. Dez 2003)

Hi, in dem <applet> HTML Tag gibt es auch eine Option archive="Jarfile", das sollte helfen!
Also einfach <applet ... archive="Jarfile">...</applet> schreiben. Der Pfad den du angibst 
ist dann der Pfad im Jar - Archiv.


----------

